

Pharo Zeroconf: multiplatform, multiversion, all in one from the CLI - philippeback
http://www.pharo-project.org/pharo-download/zeroconf

======
dottrap
Zeroconf is confusing. That name is already taken for a standard network
service discovery protocol (e.g. Bonjour, Avahi).
[http://zeroconf.org](http://zeroconf.org)

~~~
philippeback
Somewhat indeed.

[http://get.pharo.org](http://get.pharo.org) isn't tough.

------
daenney
I wish people would stop piping curl/wget output into bash|sh|whatever, it's a
recipe for disaster.

~~~
philippeback
well, one can '> getit.sh' and 'bash -x' it.

------
cryptolect
The Zeroconf title made me think it was something like Etcd, but it's just a
smalltalk environment?

------
estebanlor
supercool way of work... I'm using it since it is out and cannot be easier :)

~~~
philippeback
Yep.

I am using it on Windows through MobaXterm
[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/) with the Curl
plugin
[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/Curl.mxt3](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/Curl.mxt3)

Works nicely, and makes Windows tolerable.

Adding your custom preferences to the right place will make it a blast.

Check Camillo's script:

[https://github.com/camillobruni/script/blob/master/pharo-
pre...](https://github.com/camillobruni/script/blob/master/pharo-
preferences.st)

Or some helper scripts of mine in:

[https://github.com/philippeback/scripts/tree/master/pharo](https://github.com/philippeback/scripts/tree/master/pharo)

like

[https://github.com/philippeback/scripts/blob/master/pharo/ex...](https://github.com/philippeback/scripts/blob/master/pharo/extracommands.sh)

------
svc
Works like a charm!

